# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  La Petite Plage

## ADorocke

Not sure why I saw this recommended recently.  Very poor experience. Its like Nikki Beach lite without the real estate. Phony servers. The smallest portions. 330 euros for 3 entrees, 5 drinks, 1 dessert.  Avoid!

----------


## Cwater

> Not sure why I saw this recommended recently.  Very poor experience. Its like Nikki Beach lite without the real estate. Phony servers. The smallest portions. 330 euros for 3 entrees, 5 drinks, 1 dessert.  Avoid!



wow we were thinking of them when we travel down at the end of the month.  Thanks for the heads up

----------


## Jeanette

I've read a few positive reviews and hoped it had improved. We had a perfectly average meal there over Thanksgiving and I found it pricy - even by SBH standards. We dined earlier before the dancing on the bar started, but walked by it a few times. It's definitely the "in" spot on the harbor right now.

----------


## le_reve

> Not sure why I saw this recommended recently.  Very poor experience. It’s like Nikki Beach lite without the real estate. Phony servers. The smallest portions. 330 euros for 3 entrees, 5 drinks, 1 dessert.  Avoid!



I have also heard some rumblings about demanding tips, and/or putting tips on the bill if you don't watch carefully.  I have not personally been there, so YMMV.

----------


## Marius

We just finished 2 week & had 2 dinners, stopped 2 more times for dessert and drinks.  We were extremely impressed with the staff, service  and the food. It's become one of our favorite places. We are not easy to please but found our experiences very enjoyable.

----------


## Amery

> We just finished 2 week & had 2 dinners, stopped 2 more times for dessert and drinks.  We were extremely impressed with the staff, service  and the food. It's become one of our favorite places. We are not easy to please but found our experiences very enjoyable.



I enjoyed a celebratory dinner there with a group Wednesday night. The food was quite good but we unfortunately had an extremely aggressive server.  This young woman was pushing everything from the special cocktail to the very pricey truffle-laced entrees. In the end, my friend, who was paying, was treated terribly. When asked to add tip my friend said she would like to add 10% too much in my opinion given the service we experienced but I was at other end of the table so did not witness this exchange.The server would not take that for an answer and  insisted on more and my friend did not back down. It was an unnecessary end to what had been an enjoyable  evening. We were a group of 7 so a large final bill, I could not believe the servers nerve to expect more. It is a shame because we have dined there a few times since its openingalways on the earlier aide and always outside and have enjoyed the food and setting. This left a very bad taste for all.  Obviously the letter from Nils has long been forgotten.

----------


## cassidain

> Obviously the letter from Nils has long been forgotten.



Sounds like. I wonder if the newly installed CTTSB head will continue what Nils started. Personally, I'm taking notes and will exclude from my go-to list any establishments where forum peeps report such behavior.

----------


## cassidain

pour rappel :

----------


## ADorocke

I ordered the coquilles st Jacques with gnocchi.  A main plat. And it was 6 nickel sized scallops and 6-8 small gnocchi. It was like a French “entree” barely.

----------


## TERP37

Had dinner Jan 2021--was not good and very expensive-have not and will not go back

----------

